
Do You Live in Mountain View and Work Remote? - mrburton
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-world-work-remoteworkers-idUSKCN1RO13J
======
masonic
Actual title: "How to create connections at work in the age of isolation".
Nothing to do with Mountain View.

~~~
mrburton
I forgot to update the title from my original.

------
mrburton
I was looking to code with folks that work remotely in Mountain View CA. If
you're in the Mountain View area and open to coding with new folks, let me
know.

I personally develop in Java, but love coding in other languages. I hate
listing what languages I "know", so I'll just say Java ;)

You can reach me at my username at google mail.

